# Thanks and a new question!



## Kitlizzy (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone for answering my questions a few weeks ago about having 2 adult mice (sisters) in the cage with a new litter (born Aug 25th) and babies that were being eaten. After I separated the adults, the babies were fine except for one that did not look healthy at all and was gone the next day (not surprised the mom ate it). The other two (boy and girl) seem to be doing great and are taming well! But now I have a new question!

First though, I thought everyone might want to see the mom and 2 remaining babies (sorry for the shaky video): 



 (I think they must have gotten the buck's coloring)

So, my new question is: Can I put the other adult mouse back in the cage with mom and babies now that they're bigger? Or is later better? Or maybe never? My second "cage" is a tupperware bin in another big tupperware bin on the floor as we were hoping the separation between the second adult and the babies only needed to be temporary, and it's really in the way. 

I did try about 5 minutes of supervised "play" with everyone in the same cage, everyone was fine with everyone else until the babies started to try to get under the other adult sister mouse and be in her way, then there was scuffling and squeaking. I separated them again, but I don't know if that's normal?

I'd really rather not end up having three cages here (one for mom and girl baby, one for adult sister mouse, and one for boy mouse) - any thoughts? (We'll buy another cage for the boy mouse when we're a little closer to weaning/breeding age).


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

id personally wait till the babies are of weaning age and then try putting all 3 girls in a neutral environment together and see how they get on  love the video clip they are gorgeous babies


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

i agree with andy pandy above


----------



## Kitlizzy (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I'll keep them separated for a while longer then.


----------



## Kitlizzy (Sep 25, 2012)

Just wanted to update to say the 3 female mice are getting along splendidly in one cage and the male baby mouse is doing just fine in his own space.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

good to hear


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

thats great news


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Love the video <3


----------

